# brandon campout



## orlgheenoer

Since the brandon thomas tourament is coming up I thought it would be nice to get a little camping trip scheduled the weekend of the tournament. The weigh in and such will be in tville but, most people fish in mosquito lagoon then trailer down to the park. I was thinking the islands across from lopez would be ideal for a bunch of us to camp on. I think there is a fire pit on the island but, I will need to make sure. I will bring a cooler full of beeeverages(non alcohalic) and some hot dogs buns and marshmellows of course.

I don't know where to get fire wood but, if you tell me I can get that too.

Who all can come?


----------



## Guest

I miss camping with all the firewood, so I'm in for it! I will take care of the firewoods. I'll bring plenty of beer(not you Tanner)...lol ......let me know what's up for the camping trip.


----------



## orlgheenoer

I will prolly camp from friday till sunday but, we need to put the emphasis on friday night so we can all be there for the tournament.


----------



## tom_in_orl

I am in.


----------



## Lil_Tate

I am in Manatee Hammocks is the place I camped last year. Was Ghoot.


----------



## tojo

Are you bringing the condo tent with indoor/outdoor carpet, AC, generator etc. this year ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Lil_Tate

> Are you bringing the condo tent with  indoor/outdoor carpet, AC, generator etc. this year ;D ;D ;D


but of course.
I only camp in style.....


----------



## orlgheenoer

is that on the lagoon?


----------



## phishphood

Manatee Hammock is about a mile or so south of the SR405 bridge in Titusville. Real close to the power plants.
We stayed there a couple of weekends ago. Real nice.


----------



## White_Fly

I'll be camping in Manatee Hammock all that week. I going to pick up my new LT25H that week so I'll be rigging it at Pugar's the first part of the week and getting it ready for the Tourney the rest. Come see me!!
I will be sporting a brand new *nicely appointed* LT25H on Sat.


----------



## orlgheenoer

Campout moved to manatee hamock


----------



## tom_in_orl

Manatee Hammock, got it. 

Someone verify this is the right info.

http://www.nbbd.com/godo/prec/ManateeCamp/

http://www.campingspacecoast.com/rv_tent/manateehammock/index.html

Google Map


----------



## Guest

This is Very Cool,Yall will be about 10 from my house...So I thihnk we need to party Fri. night.I'll bring A handel of the Capt.!!Tanner you bring the Coke and the Lime!


----------



## Lil_Tate

so, manatee it is...... I am booking 2 campsites tomorrow. will advise the #'s once confirmed...
can't wait... good cause, good peeps, good times...and we get to laugh at drunk Curtis to boot..


----------



## tom_in_orl

Yeah buddy, its gonna be good times. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Lil_Tate

2 campsites confirmed Friday and Sat night. They didn't give me the numbers tho


----------



## Joe_in_Fl

Tom, Give me a call when you gey there, i can fill you in on some great fishing just minnutes away from the campground. I will PM my phone number. 
I live less than 5 minutes from the Hammock
Joe


----------



## phishphood

Joe, where were you when I needed you. I camped down there back in April. Didn't get to fish much with the wind howling as usual.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

So after the captain's meeting there will be a party at Manatee Hammock... Sounds like fun


----------



## mygheenoe1

sophie remember the pinkie swear


----------



## Lil_Tate

> Tom, Give me a call when you gey there, i can fill you in on some great fishing just minnutes away from the campground. I will PM my phone number.
> I live less than 5 minutes from the Hammock
> Joe



Where are these "said" fishing spots. Please PM me your cellie number so you can clue me in also...
It will be much appreciated.


----------



## Joe_in_Fl

Phishphood, I was 5 minutes away, call when you are over again. I work nights so I can fish almost any morning for a little while. I will PM phone number
Joe


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

> sophie remember the pinkie swear



You guys are never gonna let that go are you? :


----------



## orlgheenoer

I need deanos Number please call me with it.

(puter withdrawls)


Call me if yall need anything 407 409 0521


----------



## Lil_Tate

954 325 4069
Tanner, I need you to show me exactly where a 23 spotter is....
That is your mission
Repeat after me....... Put Dean on the fish.
Are you meeting us at Beacon tomorrow a.m.
5:30 be there....


----------

